# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] Ραδιόφωνο ETON S 350 DL κολλάει στον συντονισμό

## per

Έχω το ραδιόφωνο ETON S 350 DL. Δεν το έχω κακομεταχειριστεί. Στα μεσαία όμως και στα βραχέα όταν γυρίζω τον πυκνωτή για συντονισμό πολλές φορές χάνεται η λήψη και είναι σαν κλειστό και στη συνέχεια ανάλογα με την συχνότητα ξαναεπανέρχεται. Στα FM δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Το άνοιξα δυο φορές (*χωρίς να γίνει καμμία απολύτως παρέμβαση*) και το πρόβλημα για λίγο σταματά αλλά μετά ξαναεπανέρχεται. Υπέθεσα μήπως έχει σκόνη στον μεταβλητό αλλά όπως αναφέρω στα FM δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Τι να φταίει ;

Στιγμιότυπο από 2016-10-24.png

----------


## per

Θα γράψω την λύση στο πρόβλημα για την ιστορία αλλά και γιατί το ραδιόφωνο ζει και λειτουργεί πλέον τέλεια. Δεν υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα στο υλικό. Έχει δύο μεταβλητούς πυκνωτές πάνω στους οποίους είναι βιδωμένες δύο ροδέλες ενωμένες με το νήμα.  Απλά θέλει σφίξιμο η βιδούλα που κρατάει την κάθε ροδέλα στον μεταβλητό. Αν θέλουμε ρίχνουμε και λίγο βερνίκι νυχιών. Τόσο εύκολα λύθηκε επιτέλους το πρόβλημα.
 Ένα καλό βίντεο είναι εδώ και η λύση εδώ και εδώ.

 Και φυσικά αν και το ραδιόφωνο είναι παλιό έχει ασύγκριτη λήψη και επιλεκτικότητα σε όλες τις μπάντες!!!

----------

mikemtb73 (06-08-20)

----------

